# signature



## Mariaencarna

Buenas a todos, tengo un problema porque he editado una firma y no sé qué he hecho mal, pero no aparece en los posts, sin embargo sí está ahí cuando visitas mi perfil ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias mil


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola Mariaencarna,


Mariaencarna said:


> Buenas a todos, tengo un problema porque he editado una firma y no sé qué he hecho mal, pero no aparece en los posts, sin embargo sí está ahí cuando visitas mi perfil ¿Alguien me puede ayudar? Gracias mil


Yo veo esta _signature_ an tu perfil y en cada mensaje tuyo:


> Toda lengua es un puente. Todo poema también. A. Neuman


Saludos,
Laura


----------



## Hakro

Hi Mariaencarna,

 (I'm sorry, my Spanish is so poor that I have to answer in English.)

 Do you see "firmas" of other forer@s? If not, you have to go to User Control Panel -> Settings & Options -> Edit Options -> Thread Display Options -> Show Signatures, and put a tick there.

 I hope this helps.


----------



## Mariaencarna

Gracias Ángel, es extraño, ahora veo la firma en algunos pero no en todos, por ejemplo no la veo en este de aquí arriba ... quizá sea cosa de mi ordenador... gracias otra vez, salud.

Thanks a lot for your help, Hakro, very kind of you!


----------



## roxcyn

Angel.Aura said:


> Hola Mariaencarna,
> 
> Yo veo esta *firma* *e*n tu perfil y en cada mensaje tuyo*.*
> 
> Saludos,
> Laura



Laura hay algunos errores.



Mariaencarna said:


> Gracias Ángel, es extraño, ahora veo la firma en algunos pero no en todos, por ejemplo no la veo en este de aquí arriba ... quizá sea cosa de mi ordenador... gracias otra vez, salud.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help, Hakro, very kind of you!



Buenas Maria, sí, en cada mensaje ya veo tu firma.  Que tengas bien día.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hola roxcyn,
Te lo agradezco mucho


----------



## Pernambuco

Hi,

I´m clearly new to this forum and I am not sure whether this is the right place  for this question, but here I go. 

I just can´t make my signature appear on my posts and I mark the option everytime I write them. Can anybody tell m why?


----------



## cuchuflete

Your signature is visible:

                 __________________
I appreciate your corrections. Please tell me when you see something wrong!

Go to your User Control Panel> Edit Options.

Towards the bottom of the page you will see this:

Visible Post Elements                                                                  
 You have the option to show or hide various elements of messages, which may be of use to users on slow internet connections, or who want to remove extraneous clutter from posts.                                                                                                
Show Signatures

Show Avatars

Show Images (including attached images and images in  code)

Be sure to check the first one.


----------



## Pernambuco

Thanks, Cuchuflete,

It worked. Now I can see it.


----------

